# Party! Let's Start a Virtual Pot Luck in Honor of Kindle's 1st Birthday!



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

We're having a party for Kindle's 1st Birthday on Wednesday!  And every party needs food!  Share your party pictures here!

We want pictures of cake, ice cream, party drinks, great parties you've been to.

Got a good recipe for a party food?  Share it here?

Have a really great birthday memory?  Share it with us!!!

Let's party!


Betsy
(Kat, good luck with your studies!!!!)


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Rat-a-tat-tat...I can bring a drum cake for the party!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Ladybug cupcakes, anyone?


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

My boys - ds Chris and Harley


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)




----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Angela said:


> My boys - ds Chris and Harley


I like the fact that the puppy (Harley?) is WEARING his hat but Chris's hat has to be held on! LOL!

Betsy


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I like the fact that the puppy (Harley?) is WEARING his hat but Chris's hat has to be held on! LOL!
> 
> Betsy


Its Chris' 30th birthday and a surprise. He can be quite a party pooper... I still can't believe he was actually smiling! Harley, on the other hand, loves a party!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Angela said:


> Its Chris' 30th birthday and a surprise. He can be quite a party pooper... I still can't believe he was actually smiling! Harley, on the other hand, loves a party!!


too funny!!

Betsy


----------



## Yollo (Nov 10, 2008)

Well, every Kindle party has to have one of these...


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Kimblee said:


> Well, every Kindle party has to have one of these...


Now that is one cool cake!!


----------



## Yollo (Nov 10, 2008)

I wish I could take credit for it....I saw it on a blog when I was doing intial purchase research for my Kindle. I am very jealous of whoever made it and their cake making skills.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Wow!! Kindle Kake!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Kimblee said:


> Well, every Kindle party has to have one of these...


if there were a prize for best pot luck post this would win hands down, I think.

Betsy


----------



## Yollo (Nov 10, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> if there were a prize for best pot luck post this would win hands down, I think.
> 
> Betsy


Hahah. Thanks Betsy. I feel honored.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> if there were a prize for best pot luck post this would win hands down, I think.
> 
> Betsy


I agree... that is really cool!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

That cake is amazing...

But we shouldn't let it stop the party! More food, people! We have a crowd to feed...  

L


----------



## Yollo (Nov 10, 2008)

Leslie said:


> That cake is amazing...
> 
> But we shouldn't let it stop the party! More food, people! We have a crowd to feed...
> 
> L


I agree. Therfore, if you can't have Harry Potter on the Kindle, why not eat it?










Edit: AHH! It's huge! Must go find how to resize! I'm on it!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Kimblee said:


> I agree. Therfore, if you can't have Harry Potter on the Kindle, why not eat it?


Kimblee you have 102 posts!!


----------



## Yollo (Nov 10, 2008)

Angela said:


> Kimblee you have 102 posts!!


Thanks. I'm so proud of myself! (I'm wayyyyy too obsessed, lol.)


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Kimblee said:


> Thanks. I'm so proud of myself! (I'm wayyyyy too obsessed, lol.)


Aren't we all!!! lol


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Kimblee said:


> Edit: AHH! It's huge! Must go find how to resize! I'm on it!


I did it. Just add width= in the code for [ img]

[ img width=500] in this case.

L


----------



## Yollo (Nov 10, 2008)

Ahh. Thanks Leslie. I knew I had read that somewhere.


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Since it's close to Thanksgiving, I will bring the pumpkin pie. Sorry it's a few years old...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

That should serve all of us!

Betsy


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Wow that is a huge pumpkin pie


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I think dessert is covered!! lol


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Dessert covered now we need the rest of the meal


----------



## Xia (Nov 10, 2008)

I am unable at this particular point in time to produce photos.  Might I please be allowed to bring along to the potluck some Ambrosia and Turkish Delight instead?

-X-


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)




----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Xia said she would bring the Ambrosia but I couldn't find a picture for that...

but I did find the Turkish Delight:

[size=12pt]*Tarkan, the Turkish Singer*


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

sailor said:


> Xia said she would bring the Ambrosia but I couldn't find a picture for that...
> 
> but I did find the Turkish Delight:
> 
> [size=12pt]*Tarkan, the Turkish Singer*


LOL


----------



## Xia (Nov 10, 2008)

sailor said:


> Xia said she would bring the Ambrosia but I couldn't find a picture for that...
> 
> but I did find the Turkish Delight:
> 
> [...]




BWA-HA-HA!!!!!!!!! Good one!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

sailor said:


> Xia said she would bring the Ambrosia but I couldn't find a picture for that...
> 
> but I did find the Turkish Delight:
> 
> [size=12pt]*Tarkan, the Turkish Singer*


Oh, my, THAT's a dish!

Betsy


----------

